# Patent: Tamron 10-50 f/3.5-5.6 VC Fisheye for APS-C



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 29, 2014)

```
<p>Tamron looks to be continuing their set of VC wide angle zoom lenses. This time with a 10-50mm f/3.5-5.6 VC fisheye lens for APS-C cameras. This would <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/09/tamron-announces-development-of-full-frame-15-30mm-f2-8-vc/" target="_blank">follow the very well received 15-30mm f/2.8 VC</a> that was shown at Photokina this month in Germany.</p>
<div id="attachment_17500" style="width: 333px" class="wp-caption alignnone"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/tamron1050fisheye.png"><img class="size-full wp-image-17500" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/tamron1050fisheye.png" alt="Tamron 10-50 f/3.5-5.6 VC Fisheye" width="323" height="281" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Tamron 10-50 f/3.5-5.6 VC Fisheye</p></div>
<p><strong>Patent Publication No. 2014-178388 (Google Translated)</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Published Date 2014.9.25</li>
<li>Filing date 2013.3.13</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Example 1</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Focal length f = 10.302-21.15-47.803mm</li>
<li>Fno. 3.53-5.05-5.62</li>
<li>Half angle ω = 90.00-39.00-17.00 °</li>
<li>Maximum image height Y = 14.200mm</li>
<li>(L131 part of the third group) anti-vibration</li>
<li>Inner Focus (L134 part of the third group)</li>
</ul>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://egami.blog.so-net.ne.jp/2014-09-29" target="_blank">EG</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Lee Jay (Sep 29, 2014)

The 10-17 fisheye, which I own, is a fun and useful lens. However, it suffers from a field curvature issue which can, at times, make it a bit of a pain to use, especially in lower light. It's not a big problem all the time, but it can be at times.


----------



## Pag (Sep 29, 2014)

A 50mm fish eye? ???


----------



## Stuart (Sep 29, 2014)

A wacky fisheye at 10mm and a wide angle zoom to 50mm - If the price is right this could be rather fun. Will it be a full round fisheye?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 29, 2014)

A zoom lens 10-50mm would crazily good, if it were rectilinear. :  It seems to me that the geometric distortion will continue uncorrected even in 50mm. Can be a lens for "special effects" only.


----------



## Lee Jay (Sep 29, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> A zoom lens 10-50mm would crazily good, if it were rectilinear. :  It seems to me that the geometric distortion will continue uncorrected even in 50mm. Can be a lens for "special effects" only.



All projections have distortion. Rectilinears keep straight lines straight but make round things oval. Fisheyes keep round things round but make straight lines curved.

These are all full-frame fisheye shots that have not been "defished".


----------



## dadgummit (Sep 29, 2014)

hmmmmm
10mm would fill the frame on a crop or it would be close to circular on a full frame. 

I am wondering if it will really be a fisheye. A 10mm fisheye is fun but a 50mm length with fish distortion would just look off. Also I do not see that much of a market for it. a 10mm to 50mm UWA to standard zoom would be a cool combination for crop users. 

When you look online for the Samyang (or the other brands it is sold as) 14mm f2.8 many are listed as a fisheye when we all know it is not a fisheye lens.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 29, 2014)

dadgummit said:


> hmmmmm
> 10mm would fill the frame on a crop or it would be close to circular on a full frame.
> 
> I am wondering if it will really be a fisheye.


 
You can read the patent, it says Fisheye. This is not a rumor, just reporting on a patent. There is a diagram straight out of the patent in the article, it also says Fisheye.

I've never seen the 14mm Samyang sold as a fisheye. It merely distorts the image horribly.

Tokina has a history of decent wide angle lenses sold for a low price. I have a old 17mm f.3,5 and its very good.


----------



## dadgummit (Sep 29, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> dadgummit said:
> 
> 
> > hmmmmm
> ...



I can't read japanese so I will have to take your word that it says Fisheye and not another ambiguous word that the Google translator displayed as fisheye as a mistake. 

here is one link for the 14mm f2.8 fisheye that is not a fisheye
http://www.amazon.com/Bower-SLY1428C-Ultra-Wide-Angle-Fisheye/dp/B003VWDVLO

I completely agree about the Tokina, I have the 10-17 and it is great!


----------



## BozillaNZ (Sep 30, 2014)

This is the next level of relying on software PP to correct for barrel distortion so lens makers can cheap out and leaving the distortion uncorrected: A fish eye zoom from wide to tele! Barrel distortion is never corrected and if you want you can rely on software to do that! And kiss your sharp corners good bye!


----------

